# iPod Touch 5G : précommande et livraison



## valou3380 (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Après avoir fait un petit tour sur la communauté Apple, j'ai remarqué que de nombreuses personnes avaient vu leur précommande d'iPod Touch 5G passer au statut d'expédié (essentiellement au Japon, US et UK). Donc si vous aussi vous avez précommandé un iPod Touch n'hésitez pas à donner le statut de votre commande et le jour de précommande afin de savoir un peu où en sont les livraisons...
En ce qui me concerne j'ai commande un iPod Touch Gris/Blanc le 7 octobre et je suis toujours au statut "Articles en cours de traitement"

Bonne soirée


----------



## -0nline (10 Octobre 2012)

Ipod touch Noir & ardoise 32go précommander le 1octobre, article en cours de traitement


----------



## valou3380 (11 Octobre 2012)

Enfin une date annoncée. Pour une précommande le 7 octobre je recevrais l'iPod entre le 19 et le 23 octobre !


----------



## -0nline (12 Octobre 2012)

Moi aussi, exactement les mêmes dates, pour un ipod commander le 1 octobre. Je me demande à quoi ça sers de le commandé en avance pour le recevoir en même temps que les autres..


----------



## valou3380 (17 Octobre 2012)

Article toujours en cours de traitement, ça commence à devenir pénible... Je dois être livré entre le 19 et le 23 mais aujourd'hui 17 octobre l'article n'est toujours pas en préparation pour l'envoi. La grande question, est-ce que les dates vont être respectées ?


----------



## -0nline (18 Octobre 2012)

Pareil pour moi..


----------



## -0nline (19 Octobre 2012)

Je ramène une bonne nouvelle, enfin!
Préparation de l&#8217;expédition  Expédition :  5 - 7 business days Livraison  19 Oct, 2012 - 23 Oct, 2012
C'est bon ça!


----------



## -0nline (19 Octobre 2012)

C'est encore moi, bon bah il est expédié!


----------



## valou3380 (19 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que ton statut est passé par "préparation de l'expédition" ?
Moi je suis toujours à préparation des articles...
C'est desesperant...
Et au niveau du transporteur ça se passe comment ? Sais-tu d'où l'ipod part ?


----------



## -0nline (19 Octobre 2012)

Bah ça va surement passé à expédiée, il a fallu 4h00 pour passer de préaparation de la commande à expédiée donc tkt pas . Je ne sais pas d'où il part mais livraison demain ou lundi donc rapide! Celui qui s'occupe de la livraison c'est tnt


----------



## valou3380 (20 Octobre 2012)

C'est bon le mien est en preparation de l'expedition ! Je suis rassuré . Vivement lundi ou mardi !


----------



## Link1993 (20 Octobre 2012)

perso, j'en ai trouvé un en magasin a Paris aujourd'hui 

noire en 32go


----------



## -0nline (21 Octobre 2012)

Ah bah oui en magasin c'est plus rapide, mais en belgique y'a peu de magasin et je pense qu'ils n'y sont pas encore


----------



## -0nline (22 Octobre 2012)

Ipod touch reçu!


----------



## valou3380 (22 Octobre 2012)

Tu l'as reçu par DHL ?


----------



## -0nline (23 Octobre 2012)

Non, TNT


----------

